# Do you guys ever use cane poles



## Weekender#1

Just showing my age here but wondering if any of you guys have salvaged some of the old cane poles that extend out about 20 feet. I remember people building rod holders for these fish poles so they could drive the car up to the edge of the lake/river fling out the cane pole and set the rod in the holder that was bolted to the fender of the car, now thats old school. That had to be in the early 60s in South Bend, IN as I grew up by the river (St Joseph) and watched all that stuff growing up.


----------



## ss minnow

Used to use cane poles at Gordon Park when the cement wall was there. It had thick wire cables that kept you from falling in. We would use cane poles and double header rigs and catch garbage cans full of jumbo perch. Truth.


----------



## BigDaddy300

I used a cane pole while growing up in Florida. Caught bluegills, bass, and turtles.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I havent used one myself but I remember my father fishing with them a couple times..when you were stuck on the bank..crappie fishing a fallen tree or brushpile..trying to get in all those tight spots between limbs etc they were just the ticket..kept you from being forced to try and cast and drop one right in there perfect..saved alot of tackle.


----------



## jayb

I see a couple of older ladies using them on the causeway at Mosquito pretty often and they catch as many or more crappies and gills as other people using modern setups.


----------



## Shortdrift

ss minnow said:


> Used to use cane poles at Gordon Park when the cement wall was there. It had thick wire cables that kept you from falling in. We would use cane poles and double header rigs and catch garbage cans full of jumbo perch. Truth.


I remember those days only too well. Spent many days of summer on that wall. Had to be careful on the bus with those poles.


----------



## Pipeliner

A cane Pole!!!
In the mid 50's..... My grandpa made sure that I had a cane fishing pole. I still remember the 16 incher that I caught out of the neighbors pond. :B 

Stan


----------



## ohiotuber

As kids, my brother & I swore by our cane poles, then "higher tech" stuff took over, but there still is not a better way to panfish shoreline brush than with a cane pole! I flyfish almost exclusively now, but a friend & fellow flyfisherman in Virginia gifted me with a cane pole this summer. It's not very long (maybe 8'), but I can't wait to use it. Talk about returning to the simple life!...And who's to say it might not be a better one. Fishing with a cane pole just MAY be fishing in it's purest form.
Mike


----------



## Weekender#1

Ok now we are showing our age. I still have an extendable cane pole, its like new but must be at least 30 years old. It is in 6 ft fiberglass sections (shakespear) that pull out from the middle of the pole, you would need to see it and you guys that are from my era don't need to see it, you know. 
I remember my dad landing a 3/4 lb pike on the pole when we were up in MN for vacation, that was some good stuff. Also the bait stores in Southern Michigan keeping dozens of cane poles outside the store as they would not fit inside, all pointing up next to the side of the store. The lady down the street sold popcorn balls from her shed for 5 cents each they were a treat coming home from fishing, but dad used to drink a beer on the way home back then early to mid 60s, who cared back then. Now he would be considered a dirty rotten child abuser for drinking a beer in the car like that. Hey I don't even drink so don't go there. Those are one of my great memories.


----------



## Grumpy

I used a cane pole as a kid in Collingswood, NJ. Pulled many bluegills out of the pond in Knights Park and the Newton Creek.


----------



## Lewzer

I still use a 13' telescoping pole for crappie in the bushes at West Branch.


----------



## crawdiddy

i remember using cane poles a few times when I was a kid in the 70s. get fish lift pole, walk back.


----------

